# 5 Guys. all week report- Saltfofk



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Disappointing at best. With over 60 hours of water time fishing sucks. All my friends and I hit this lake hard this week because of the decent weather. 
Marked really no fish above 16'. We're Saugeye/Walleye fisherman but tried Crappie as a last resort. 

Was it the turn over that messed up the oxygen level or who knows what that sent the fish to the deepest parts of the lake and in a zombie state. With good sonar you could see STACKS of fish all lock jawed, and baitfish close by in piles.

The only bite we all got was before 9:00am then it died and the rest of the day was a boat ride trip of disappointment. 
In all a really bad year at Saltfork. 1 in 6 trips would produce a couple small take home eye's. Oh, a few guys hit the miracle hour by luck and hooked a few nice ones but don't believe this lake is worth a crap this year.

Salt fork not even close to a good fishing spot now and lousy over the summer. Go somewhere else. Don't believe the local baitshops that people are killing the fish, REALLY MAN


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Sr, I can second that report. That's what we found. Only dynamite would bring fish up. I talked to every boat of guy;s I seen and no one all week caught anything nice.


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Pretty rough summer. I saw the Ohio Wildlife running fish surveys there a few times. I wonder what his results were. I caught plenty of 8 inch crappie and catfish there this summer but nothing else consistently. I don't know what kind of attention the lake gets from the State, but I think it could use some.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Whats the water look like after all this rain?? Anybody been by there? This weekend should be good!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I_WALL_I said:


> Whats the water look like after all this rain?? Anybody been by there? This weekend should be good!


im GUESSING high and muddy!!! i think it will be a week till things settle enough to do any good...maybe the following week(end) we hit it and find out!! :B or :S im in!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I am going to go look Friday when I get done working. The cabin bay and down around the dam should be OK to fish. Water in those areas stays in pretty good shape after the rains. Just depends on how high it is also!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Wave!! I'm ready!!Thanks Tiny, hope to see ya out there again SOON!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I was down around the morning glory dam ramp yesterday. Water has come up 1 1/2' and looked somewhat clear. last time out the water was 59 degrees surface temp. One guy out in a boat in the rain, he had his hands in his pockets and was just trolling around looking at his sonar.No doubt his hands was near frozen. 
I'm going to try again Monday and Tuesday for Saugeye/Walleye but don't really expect much action. It's a luck thing. When their hitting there's a lot of baits that will work. Secret is looking for the shad piles and fish around that are willing to bite. I need a good day to pick up my spirits and ego. It's been a LONG TIME since I hit the bite time.


----------

